

Startup Quote: Greg McAdoo, partner, Sequoia Capital - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2471279481

======
raychancc
It’s not just about being small, it’s about doing more with less.

\- Greg McAdoo

<http://startupquote.com/post/2471279481>

